
SpaceX Webcast of Falcon 9 DSCOVR Launch - cryptoz
http://www.spacex.com/webcast/?dscovr
======
kevincennis
Elon Musk tweet:
[https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/564562686478807043](https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/564562686478807043)

"Air Force tracking radar went down. Launch postponed to same time tomorrow."

------
oliwary
The next possible launch window is three minutes earlier tomorrow. (6:07 PM
ET)

EDIT: The big problem was the air forces radar going down, a transmitter went
down as well, but if I understand Musk correctly that was not needed.

------
toomuchtodo
Reddit discussion thread:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/spacex/comments/2uuskl/rspacex_dsco...](https://www.reddit.com/r/spacex/comments/2uuskl/rspacex_dscovr_official_launch_discussion_updates/)

------
Osmium
Via the live stream: There's an instantaneous launch window they have to meet
which only happens once per day. This is necessary for the satellite to reach
its destination at the L1 point[1]. They could try again this time tomorrow,
though weather doesn't look as good, and then Tuesday or Wednesday.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lagrangian_point#mediaviewer/Fi...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lagrangian_point#mediaviewer/File:Lagrange_points2.svg)

~~~
toomuchtodo
After Wednesday, Feb. 20th is the next window available.

------
lutorm
Aborted on avionics problems. :(

------
AYBABTME
Aborted due to range radar issues and stage 1 avi issues.

------
benihana
Does anyone here work for SpaceX? What's it like?

~~~
andrewstuart2
I have a buddy that works there. It seems pretty grueling, but also crazy
awesome. He's recently worked a few 14+ hour days and is occasionally up at
2AM for work. But when he's up at 2AM it's to go launch a rocket. So there's
that.

